# Flyfishing Pasadena, TX



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

Its true. I go around pasadena looking for retention ponds. i have discovered a lot of them and everyone of them have fish in them but what kind and what type of bait are they chasing. most of them have bass, catfish, carp, bluegills, sunfish, and gars. since our drought last year our water have been coming back steady but surely. here are my most recent catches in travis estates neighborhood. I have had the rod for about a year now and finally made some good on it. i caught these on a baby blue/light green dragon fly.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go. Looks like you are having fun. Nice looking fish.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks mike. it was realy fun. im still practicing and having more fun.


----------

